# Accident on Eagle River???



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

I just got off that section about 1/2 an hour ago and didn't see anything. 

Lots of hole-hopping since the water's down, but nothing extraordinary. 

Do you have any specifics?


----------



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

paddlebizzle I didnt know you still paddled??!!?!?!? good to hear its not you!

JK!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Upper Animas on Friday, You Down?

DP


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Saw all the hoopla around noon.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

That's when we were on but I didn't see anything. Maybe they were fishing a cat out of a tree. :roll: I actually swam a stupid section today, so maybe the rescue work should have been for me. 

Pappas - I've never been on the Animas so I'd be stoked, but I'm in Aspen w/ work. Don't swim - it's for choads. :?


----------



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

you would love 24 miles of IV's and V's 

fux swimin it hurts and only good if ryan comes and saves you!!!!


----------



## Marco (Oct 16, 2003)

Not much information to add other than to confirm that Vail S&R was called on a river incident in the Edwards Mile section. I was paddling Gore Cr. with a S&R member and when we took out @ 1pm his beeper indicated that S&R was called in around noon.


----------



## chili (Apr 22, 2005)

yo mr. pappas.. bring your little water wing floaty things, and that spare breakdown seven-2... cuz its finally gonna break... and thanks for the pizza at lyons the other day bra..good to seeya there ~mike


----------



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

next time ill bring some cold steaks to reduce the swelling of your eye and call me I can help you make bail!!!!!

are headin south this weekend?

dP

gettin a new werner? this week!!!!


----------



## chili (Apr 22, 2005)

steaks..good idea... next time i won't make that comment about how extreme tubing is so gay to an off duty cop who exteme tubes...boy.. i learned my lesson..police brutality and denver city jail blow!!

headin' back to vail thurs.. i'm gonna try to hit the ark alot the next couple weeks..

lyons on wed pm? i'll be there for a bit after 2pm

keep the plastic side down on the animas..L8r ~m


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Cool, I was just curious/worried after I saw them out there. Was hoping that someone I know didn't get hurt or something. It could have been a fisherman or something. I think the spot was a litte before the river picks up.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

I think the Vail Daily would have been all over it if something had happened. Instead, they only have articles about petting zoos and midget wrestling. 

"White Lightning" - what's your name?


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Hahaha, yeah that or the articles about "Area 'residents' upset about American flag" or something.

My name is Dave Dempsey. What about you?


----------



## Billygco (Jun 16, 2005)

*No accident on Eagle River*

Hey all - 

I am new to the forum but also a member of Vail Mountain Rescue. Nothing happened on Tuesday as some one abandoned a Wal-Mart Raft just past the Spur Rd. Bridge, river right I think. You did not read about anything cause nothing happened -


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Cool, thanks for the info. That stuff makes us nervous to see, so we tend to ask questions! I just learned that P-Bizzle is my boy from the good 'ol days. I took him on his first kayak run that wasn't with a class, and now he has far surpassed my shakyass class III- skills.


----------



## Billygco (Jun 16, 2005)

*Accident on Eagle River?*

No problem - Glad to help - It is always scary to see an upside down raft or kayak and have no clue what happened. I am a Class III boater as well, and some days my skills are shaky at best. We went down the Edwards Mile yesterday and it was still running well - Enjoy!


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Is this Riverwalk Billy?


----------



## Billygco (Jun 16, 2005)

Perhaps - And whom is White Lightning?


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

It's Dave D., as in "Dave and Hollis"


----------



## Billygco (Jun 16, 2005)

Alright Dave! Did not know you were White Lightning! Paddled Edwards to Wolcott yesterday and it was a blast - Did you get out?


----------

